
Ask HN: Blockchain Development Resources - insulanian
Hi,<p>I want to get deeper understanding and more involvement in blockchain development area. Please note that I&#x27;m not talking about on-blockchain development (smart contracts, etc...), but about development of the underlying blockchain technology.<p>If I would want to build a new blockchain (just hypothetically - I know I should use existing ones) what would be the best<p>- discussion boards on that topic?<p>- bloggers to follow?<p>- three blockchain projects to look at from the architecture and code quality point of views?<p>- resources for starting out? (I&#x27;m an experienced developer, so  not &quot;for Dummies&quot; series. I need enough theory to build solid foundation, but I don&#x27;t plan to do PhD :-))<p>Thanks a bunch!
======
sanefive
Hello,

I am not a developer, but if I may share my humble knowledge here, I think the
most common starting point is to reuse Ethereum standard. 50% of the new
blockchain-based services being launched are using this standard... I advise
you to read the white paper if you have not done it yet :)

~~~
anilmujagic
What do you mean by "Ethereum standard"? If you're talking about ERC20 token
standard, that's exactly what OP said (s)he is not aiming for.

------
brudgers
This story is about learning blockchain by building one,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372940)

~~~
insulanian
Thanks, that looks interesting.

------
dozzie
Start with learning cryptography _systematically_. No, just reading about
symmetric encryption and hash functions doesn't cut it.

